# Home Depot plants



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

I plan on ordering some plants from cloud jungle soon, but can someone tell me some good starter plants that are available from places like home depot and lowes? The home depot near my house has a lot of indoor plants, but I'm not exactly sure which ones would be good in a terrarium. If you have pics of the recommended plants, that'd be great too, but if not, I'll just google the pics. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

Pothos, Bromeliads, Creeping Fig are some general ones that Home Depot or a local nursery will have.

If getting from there make sure you remove all the soil, etc, and soak them in warm water for a few hours. This will help remove any pesticides or other crap on the plant that the store added.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Are there any kinds of Pothos or Broms that wouldn't be suitable for terrariums or do all of them have the same basic requirements? I'll have to check at my home depot next weekend sometime to see if they have any of the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

Pothos is just one type as far as I know. Will do fine. It is a green & borad leafed stem plant. I bet you see about 10 pothos around the office or shopping centers every day without realizing it 

All Brom's will work (or at least the most common ones, like you would find at Home Depot), but need to keep the base somewhat dry. hanging them on the back wall of the tank works best for this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Alright, sounds good. I appreciate your help, I'll have to plant them soon so they start growing before I get my frog.


----------

